# Maybe someone out here can help!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok I know I have not been posting much but we have been so busy with the biz that I just don't have time... Now I need some help please!!!

We have been building a new style body form for our attraction and up to now have had no issues in finding the needed parts. I have been using an adjustable PVC elbow that they sale at our Home Hardware store in the lighting/gardening section they are similar to a flag mount. I buy this in large quantities and am really stuck!!! I was hoping maybe someone out here knew of a supplier???

I am looking for something the same I believe there is another company out there that uses some what of the same linkage but they will not give up there source...

here are a few pics not the greatest but should give you guys an idea of what I'm looking for?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Even better: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17073


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I like that set up and have even done something like that..... But we are really just looking for this part we lost our supplier and are looking for a new one we buy them like crazy 50/100 at a time....


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I found this at McMaster-Carr:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#rotary-hinge-joints/=5ha9bm

It's called an incremental-angle position hinge. Not _exactly_ what you're looking for...


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

http://custom-plastics.apiplastics....djustable-elbow-assembly/item-1353?&forward=1


----------

